# CIS-E help needed



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

I know somewhere, and now I can't locate, is a thread on the cis-e loom pertaining to a 16v swap. I've read it, and my loom doesn't quite look like the ones shown.
<p>
I am swapping in a 2.0 16v block into a 81 scirocco that previously had an 8v JH with cis.
<p>
i pulled the cis computer and loom and the engine
i put in the 16v engine and a cis-e loom and fuel dist from a 16v scirocco.
<p>
i have a few things in the cis-e loom that I don't know what hook up to since mine looks slightly different than the ones shown in the thread mentioned above.
<p>
here is a pic ofthe end of my loom: my ecu, control box etc, plus some wires, I don't know what these are, anyone have a clue?<p>







<p>
then here is where, right after the loom goes through the firewall some wires come out, I know the top twoare ground tothe head, the bottom two are to the coil, so that leaves one lone black wire, does that get the switched power to power up the whole cis-e system or is the switched power wire up top somewhere by the ecu in the photo above?<p>







<p>
Also out of the main loom is a smaller one that houses the green oxygen sensor, the white throttle body sensor connector and a black connector that I don't know what goes to. the loom contines on and connect in 2 places on the fueldistributor.<p>







<p>
thanks


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (big_hot_tamale)*

There are differences in the wire looms from vehicle to vehicle, and some years to others. You might ask the same question in the Scirocco forum. My documentation is limited to the A2 Golf and Jetta and I dont know which years might be functionally similar enough to the Scirocco harness you have to come up with answers.


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (wclark)*

ahh yeah, well i just realized i have a ke2.1-jetronic wiring harness, guess i gotta look that up now, seems to have come off a golf.
bleah, no wonder my stuff didnt look like the examples


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (big_hot_tamale)*

ok, so, i tried searching the web for some info on what exactly makes up ke2.1 jetronic. I didn't have much luck. does anyone feel like scanning in the wiring diagrams out of their golf or whatever is running this so i can splice it into my 81 rocco?
does anyone know if i can use a cis-e fuel dist/box from a scirocco-16v or do i need to retain the golf setup? (i have both)
assuming the ke2.1-jetronic is closely related to the ke-jetronic of a scirocco 16v, I have identified all of the wires except for those shown above, can anyone help explain what those goto? anyone?
thanks


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (big_hot_tamale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big_hot_tamale* »_ok, so, i tried searching the web for some info on what exactly makes up ke2.1 jetronic. I didn't have much luck. does anyone feel like scanning in the wiring diagrams out of their golf or whatever is running this so i can splice it into my 81 rocco?
does anyone know if i can use a cis-e fuel dist/box from a scirocco-16v or do i need to retain the golf setup? (i have both)
assuming the ke2.1-jetronic is closely related to the ke-jetronic of a scirocco 16v, I have identified all of the wires except for those shown above, can anyone help explain what those goto? anyone?
thanks


Do you know what year Golf/GTI? The shop manual doesnt list them as you have indicated. 
I know the Golf CIS-E fuel distributor is the same part between the 8V and 16V. I noticed the Scirocco 16V has a diffrent variant but dont know how it is different.


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (wclark)*

I juess what I need is the schematics from any KE-Jetronic that isn't a 16v Scirocco. I've seen that cis-e loom in the "Official A1 16v thread" so I'm sure I have a ke-jetronic, from what car, I don't know. I think a Passat since the ECU numbers are
1 280 800 180
811 906 264 F
doing a Google search I get 0 280 800 104 for golfs and a match for 0280800180 in reference to passats, yet this number is not listed on
http://www.atpelectronics.co.uk/Catalogue/vw.htm either way I assume both golf/passat to be a ke-jetronic, a bit more advanced than the scirocco-16v
can anyone post or send me the schematics for a golf 16v or a passat 16v? or just answer me where those wires above that are unkown to me go?
I think i solved the wires up near the ecu/knoc/control
white connector
2 black wires = key on power
red/black wire - cranking on power
black connector
red/white wire - heated o2 sensor
red/yellow wire - fuel pump relay ground
is that right?
that leaves the single black connector/wire thats next to the intake manifold ground wires and the coil wires.
and the back 2 wire connector bundled with the throttle pos sensor.
i think i remember some sorta intake air sensor or something maybe that this plugged into? see the above photo, anyone have a clue?
thanx


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (big_hot_tamale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big_hot_tamale* »_I juess what I need is the schematics from any KE-Jetronic that isn't a 16v Scirocco. I've seen that cis-e loom in the "Official A1 16v thread" so I'm sure I have a ke-jetronic, from what car, I don't know. I think a Passat since the ECU numbers are
1 280 800 180
811 906 264 F


This is the number for the Golf/Jetta 1.8 16V engine control module. I know if you look on ETKA it describes this as a K-Jet but it is fact the ECU for the KE-Jet system. It is different than for the Golf CIS-E 8V in as much as fuel enrichment curves and timing advance are different but they function the same and plug into the same harness. Let me assume your harness is from a 16V Golf and see if those connectors and wire colors in your photo make any sense.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (big_hot_tamale)*

I am thinking you have a harness from a German made 16V Jetta (88-89 GLI). I found the A2 G/J Bentley wiring diagrams for that vehicle calls out the wire combos you show for the throttle body switch. I general the Golf colors are different. If its a Jetta harness that might make the black 2 wire connector with the red and brown (if in fact they are red/white and brown/black) the DPR connector. The red/white wire would go to the ECU pin 10 in that case.
Lets assume for a minute it is the Jetta harness. My diagram for the Jetta 16V shows the the ring terminal with the brown/red and brown/black would also be ground (on the engine cold start valve). These ground several ECU pins (Pin 3 on the KSCU, pin 2 on the OCU) the O2 sensor heater the engine temp sensor and some other stuff. (Note: this was revised on 1/11 because I realized I had read the CIS-Motronic diagram the first writeup - the wire connections are very similar except at the ECU end).
If these all seem to fit what you have I can scan in this diagram and send it to you.


_Modified by wclark at 10:45 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (big_hot_tamale)*

Cool, yeah thanks, that would be helpful. I posted to the Passat forum, and got back that the black connector with the 2 wires, near the throttle body amd o2 sensor was in fact the other 2 wires (heating) to the o2 sensor.
So all that leaves me now is the single black wire that comes out where the coil wires and intake manifold grounded wires poke out.
heres is a photo of my complete harness, with labels for everything I know.
I hope this helps me, and someone else in the future...








hope to hear! thanks


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: CIS-E help needed (big_hot_tamale)*

It looks a LOT like the 88-89 Jetta (German) 16V harness - which also happens to be the 89 GTI (Mexico) harness for the Engine controls. If you want the 3 pages (scanned), let me know where to send them. e.g. PM me your email or an ftp.


----------

